# Trying to sell my Mathews Reezen 6.5



## loking (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody know a good site to sell a bow on? Anybody want one ?!
I've got on here and Craigslist!


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

Archery Talk is a good place.


----------



## loking (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Texasbowhunter.com


----------



## loking (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks got it sold!


----------

